# Basics of Indoor Gardening



## LED_grow_lights (Aug 24, 2009)

A medium-sized room that has a dozen or more small pots placed at different levels gives a feeling of space in three dimensions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a wonderful blog and the gardening community is better off for it!
Thanks!


----------



## Jordan_Oamelda (Aug 8, 2010)

okay, let me talk about indoor lighting for this indoor garden. led lights will be a great help to indoor gardens because led ligts produce no harmful radiations that may or could damage the plants or flowers, plus they have lesser energy consumption compared to those traditional bulbs. And led lights too are much safer because they don't burn or explode when something goes wrong with the circuit it is operating on.


----------



## Jordan_Oamelda (Aug 8, 2010)

indoor gardening needs indoor lighting too. this one, you have ot choose the best lighting technology. the best way is to use led lights because they produce no harmful radiation that may or could damage plants and other organice materials in the garden itself. plus, led lights have lesser energy consumption. so you will be able to save more when it comes to energy costs.


----------

